# My New litter!



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Im reposting moms pix didn't go thru it seems





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay, more puppies! Congratulations, mom is lovely.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lots of puppies these days. Gorgeous! I bet you are really eager to see those babies. Best wishes!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mom is gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am looking at the pictures on my phone, so it is tough to see the size - is she a mini or a toy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

are the parents miniatures? gosh im going to get puppy fever so bad when you post pics. Im getting nowhere with the british breeders  

gorgeous parents I hope there will be healthy pups and easy delivery


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

Spot, I know what you mean. I'm not in a position to have a puppy, and I want a Poodle so bad, but it'll be a few years at least for me. Puppy fever is on the horizon, AHHH! 

Anyways, big congrats, and I hope that everything goes smoothly for you! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I demand belly pictures!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Lots of puppies these days. Gorgeous! I bet you are really eager to see those babies. Best wishes!


Yes I am very eager to see what they reproduce. Mom's last litter turned out very nicely .. Balanced and great movers like her. I was happy to know that her son was a group winning dog that sailed thru his championship. Apparently he is a talented lure dog as well, lol. I just can't wait to see!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I am looking at the pictures on my phone, so it is tough to see the size - is she a mini or a toy?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is a medium sized mini at 13 1/2" at the withers 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

spotsonofbun said:


> are the parents miniatures? gosh im going to get puppy fever so bad when you post pics. Im getting nowhere with the british breeders
> 
> gorgeous parents I hope there will be healthy pups and easy delivery


I'm sorry your having problems with breeders over there. Yes they are both minis, although dad is a little larger than she is.. She Is 13 1/2" at the withers. 
Hopefully they are all healthy! Mom's last litter was a breeze apparently, so here's hoping for an uneventful delivery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I demand belly pictures!


She was groaning while I did this, and I told her mean ole auntie fluffy just HAD to have a belly picture lol!!! It was the clearest one I could get. She is going to get one last bath, since she's soo dirty lol. Also a final belly clip as well.. Pregnancy is a dirty business even without The whelping part! Oh and she spread herself like this on her own lol... She feels that she's pretty loaded at least










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, that poor little belly!

Best wishes for a perfect litter!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Poodle belly! Thanks for posting it, she may be grumpy, but it's super cute!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful Mom!!! Is it going to be a toy poodle?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh boy Puppies!!! Mom and Dad are beautiful ! I can' t wait to see puppy pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Poodle belly! Thanks for posting it, she may be grumpy, but it's super cute!


Lol she's not really grumpy... Just real uncomfortable! Even if I lightly touch her sides she groans lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Joelly said:


> Beautiful Mom!!! Is it going to be a toy poodle?


Nope they're minis .. One day I'll have another toy to show lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Can't wait to see puppy pics!!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok so thought I'd send an update. Fergie had 3 black pups , 2 girls and a boy.. She had a relatively easy whelp.. Black girl came first, then 3 hrs later came the boy, and the red girl slid right on out 10 or 15 min later lol!! The girls are going to be spit fires lol! 
Here's a pic









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! They are beautifully black! Hope mom is doing well..yay for you!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How exciting! Congratulations on your new litter!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is so exciting! What cute babies! Fergie is going to be one beautiful mom!
Congratulations!!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations on your new pack!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I was very blessed to have an easy whelper for my first litter lol. She's the easiest whelper my breeder has ever seen out of all the breeds and litters she's helped with lol. She made only low groans occasionally otherwise she was quiet and calm. She barely nested.. The only time I saw her push was cause I saw her tail lift lol! I was worried about the boy for a little bit but since she was progressing i let it be.. Good thing too! The last girl literarily slid right out lol. Had no idea she was coming so soon until Fergie turned around and picked up a puppy and was chewing on the cord. Then I noticed it was slimy and went to work!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad all are doing well.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beautiful family.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWWWWW! Congrats! I just love the fact we're going to have more babies to watch grow!!!!!
I think you were the first to whelp! CM is next I think!!!


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

This was so exciting to be part of, thank you SO much for sharing. And there can't possibly be enough pictures, can't wait!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yayyyy!!! Congratulations on the new pack!!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Ok so thought I'd send an update. Fergie had 3 black pups , 2 girls and a boy.. She had a relatively easy whelp.. Black girl came first, then 3 hrs later came the boy, and the red girl slid right on out 10 or 15 min later lol!! The girls are going to be spit fires lol!
> Here's a pic
> View attachment 109985
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!! They are so adorable! I can't wait to watch them grow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations and well done!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations on those beautiful HEALTHY looking babies. And, oh, so black, too.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll have to send more pix when I get a second lol... I'm not sure, I may actually have 2 blues?!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Exciting*

Congratulations! Can't wait to see more and more pictures.... HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

7wk old pups!!! Red girl, blue boy(duh lol), and green girl. Funny how the green girl was born the smallest, but now is the largest girl... I will have to send in more pix.. Finally got something so I could download pix from my camera to my iPad lol.. My husband has the computer with him so I couldn't send sooner. I thought that maybe I would start with the newest pix. I will be taking more next week.. And will probably start their trims lol


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, they all look like blacks. I remember you thought you might have a blue. What do you think? CUTE!


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

They are simply gorgeous!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! They are really pretty! But are they Black and not blue as expected?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

We'll still not a hundred percent sure lol.. They shine dark chocolate in the sun.. Their faces a smidgen lighter than their coats. Perhaps it's a natural color variation in blacks that are not out of pure black bloodline.. They have at least 97% black bloodline (3% brown) up until like 10 generations or so. Where you see some creams, whites, blue and silvers. My understanding is that black should be inky black.. Mom isn't... Didn't know why I didn't think of of it but took pix of mom next to her pups,, and she looks gray in comparison. I'll post those pix in the other post


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! They are absolutely beautiful! I LOVE green's face!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I am very please with the overall quality of this litter so far! My pick so far is the green girl, she has a face like her older brother. Her litter brother is no slouch tho.. I think I will be keeping those two back. The red girl is really cute, but her sister is better over all so far. I will take more pix when they turn 8 weeks and post stacked.. Maybe wet pix too, not sure yet.
I'll try to post this pic of her older brother at 9wks but may be blurry









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Just wanted to put up updated pictures of the puppies that are now 11m old!
first born Miya the green collared pup (11 1/4")






















Second born Kenshiro (Ken for short) blue collar (12 1/2")






















And the red collar pup Freya the third born (11 1/4"?)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How pretty they are! Have you shown them? I really like Miya and Ken's faces, they are very elegant!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

These pups gorgeous. Both mom and dad are just stunning. 
Miniatures are my favorite I have to say ❤


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> How pretty they are! Have you shown them? I really like Miya and Ken's faces, they are very elegant!


Thank you! I'm very pleased with them lol. Their first show will be the 6th of dec, their 1yr birthday. Unfortunately getting the litter registered was a long arduous, extremely stressful feat after the legal stud owner died. I was really depressed about the whole situation which is why I haven't been in for a LONG while.. At the time I had lost interest in talking about poodles with others (plus other things).. It was bad. Just as I was going to whack off their hair, neuter, and place them things worked out!! So far things are looking up, altho I'm not at 100%. Hopefully they will have a good show weekend.


----------

